# Just when is RELEASE really RELEASE?



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 8, 2012)

I have been a long time user of CVS to upgrade base and ports. I have moved to SVN and it's working great, but I have noticed something new to me. I had been SVN-ing ocassionally, and when newver.sh changed from RC3 to RELEASE I called it done and rebuilt the world for this year. After install I see this:

```
FreeBSD homer.home.com 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243863M: Tue Dec  4 09:19:42 MST 2012     user.home.com:/usr/obj/u1/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
When I did an SVN update this morning the release number was now 244032. Is there a point at which the RELEASE tag will stop incrementing? (I suppose the official announcement is the Final Answer, and not the updating of newver.sh. My time with slackware should have taught me at least that much.)

s-a


----------



## morbit (Dec 8, 2012)

This is not release number, but whole svn repository 
version when the checkout was done.

Short answer: never, I hope.


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Dec 8, 2012)

morbit said:
			
		

> This is not release number, but whole svn repository
> version when the checkout was done.
> 
> Short answer: never, I hope.



Morbit,

I've used FreeBSD since about 4.5* and I get what you're sayin' but a change in the SVN repository version indicates a change in the code therein, yes? If that number has changed then what I download has changed. And indeed, it tells me what has changed, with a series of Us and UUs. Yet newver.sh has not changed. So, sure, let the changes go in; it's all good, and the devs have certainly had their hands full recently; newver.sh is pretty far down the list. But at some point shouldn't this be called 9-STABLE?

s-a

*(Don't let the release fool you, I'm hardly a computer guru. More like a poster child for just how easy it has always been to install and manage FreeBSD, no matter _what_ those other OSes would have people think.)


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2012)

-STABLE has a different checkout URL than -RELEASE.  stable/9 is 9.1-PRERELEASE now.


----------



## morbit (Dec 9, 2012)

Exactly.

As I've said before, 9.1 has not changed since 8 days, yet version number
will change each time you will sync to svn repo according to changes in whole repository.

e.g. 
	
	



```
$ sudo svn up
HasÅ‚o:
Updating '.':
W wersji 244038.
$ sudo svn up
HasÅ‚o:
Updating '.':
W wersji 244039.
```

Nothing changed in branch I'm tracking, yet there were changes in repository, thus it's different version.


----------

